# Tiffs New Friends - by GooberDude (~BBW, Jealousy, Trickery, ~SWG )



## GooberDude737 (Jun 23, 2011)

~BBW, Jealousy, Trickery, ~SWG - the cajoling of a cousin's friend makes big changes in a girl's life

*Author's note:* my first take at writing a story. i dunno, i think it was better in my head. sorry if i don't post this right too.

*Tiff’s New Friends
By Goober Dude​*
Once upon a time there was a girl named Tiff. She was a young 18 year old who lived with a cousin of the same age named Kayla. Their mothers had been sisters, but Tiff's parents had been killed in an accident when she was only two. Kayla's mom saw it her duty to care for her neice - who also made a good playmate for her own daughter. 

Now Tiff was not your average girl; no she was considered to be very hot, if also a bit oblivious and gullible.. Standing 5’3 and weighing 110 pounds, she had blonde hair and blue eyes, and an hour glass figure most girls were jealous of. Her cousin was somewhat attractive, but being as she weighed 150 pounds, was considered fat and so not many saw her as pretty, especially not when she was next to her cousin. Kayla was 5’4, had brown hair and green eyes and envied her cousin Tiff’s body more than anyone. 

Kayla had two friends that she hung out with every day. Her one friend Steph was 167 pounds and 5’4, brown hair with brown eyes; the other friend Rachel was geninely heavy - 255 pounds and 5’6, with dirty blonde hair and blue eyes, and was covered in freckles. 

Now Kayla knew Tiff wasn’t naturally blessed with her figure, she worked hard to stay in shape, denying herself food she would love to eat, and working out at times when Kayla and her friends were out at the mall having fun. Of course even though Tiff worked to stay fit, Kayla's friends were still envious of how she looked. They’d all be over swimming and Tiff would come out in a tiny bikini, making them feel really fat. They were so envious of Tiff’s body that they decided she needed to see what it was like to be a fat girl. 

Tiff really enjoyed hanging out her with her cousin and her friends. She never put them down for their size. Her efforts were targeted at getting popularity and she'd accepted that they were just the price she had to pay. She had no idea she was making her cousin and her cousin's friends jealous. To her she was just doing what every poplar girl did, diet as much as possible and flaunt the figure you get from dieting. 

Steph and Rachel decided not to tell Kayla that they wanted to secretly fatten her cousin, they were afraid her family connection would cause her to tell them not to. 

It wasn’t hard to dupe Tiff into eating more, she didn’t have good will power and they knew this. Until the begiing of summer preding her Senior year school had filled that excess time when she might have overindulged. , Now that it was summer she had more free time and so she would be watching more TV. 

Steph noticed this. She started bringing more and more snacks over with her and was always offering them to Tiff. When Tiff would say no she would simply say, “Come on….”

It didn’t take very much to get Tiff to eat. The next step was to get her to stop running and working out so much. Steph turned off Tiff’s alarm clock so she would missing her morning mile. Tiff noted that it wasn't buzzing but conmcluded omething was wrong with the clock and after a few days stopped resetting it. After about two weeks she was so used to not running and sleeping later that she forgot about her alarm clock. 

Steph and Rachel also tried to hang out with Tiff whenever possible to keep her from working out. This was easy to control because Rachelhad her owncar while the others did not. Tiff was still able to cram workouts into her schedule but was becoming increasingly lazy. After the fourth week of summer Tiff had gained ten pounds, but was unaware of the poundage. Steph could barely tell, but when Tiff came out in a bikini, Steph noticed the slight pooch Tiff was carrying, and how her bikini was slightly tighter. Although this delighted her, she felt it was way too slow. If she wanted Tiff to blimp up before school started she would need to up her efforts.

Even though Steph had successfully rid Tiff of her morning mile, she was still working out mid-day. If Steph and Rachel were to really fatten Tiff she needed to become as lazy as they were. Luckily Rachel’s brother used to have an underweight problem, and had pills which not only slowed his metabolism so that he would store more fat, but it also caused him to become highly lethargic. He just happened to have a whole bottle left that no one threw away. Since Steph and Rachel had pretty much become Tiff’s best friends they figured it would be easy to sneak them into her soda. 

The first couple days there didn’t appear to be any change, but by the fifth day they kicked in. Steph came over to go swimming with Tiff, but instead of finding her already in the pool like usual, she was sitting on the couch watching TV. So for three days Tiff and Steph just lounged out in front of the TV, barely moving. Unfortunately what Steph hadn’t realized was that since Tiff’s metabolism was slowed down, she didn’t feel very hungry, and didn’t seem to eat quite as much as she had been. 

Steph fixed this by adding an appetite increaser in with the other pill. Again it took a couple days to affect Tiff, but after just three days of taking it Tiff seemed to be ravenous. Tiff would be almost constantly eating, but was unaware of this. Steph and Rachel would put chips in a bowl so she wouldn’t see the bottom of the bag, and they would top off the snack bowls periodically so Tiff thought she had just ate a couple. After about two weeks of being on both of the pills, the effects finally came through, she had gained another 14 pounds, putting her at a total of 24 pounds gained. 

Since she had been lounging around in stretchy clothes no one noticed, but Steph talked Tiff into getting in the pool. When Tiff came down in her bikini, the new weight was pretty obvious. She was no longer as toned as she had been; her muscles had all but faded, being replaced by a small layer of pudge. Being as how she still only weighed 134 pounds she was still pretty darn thin, and still looked great in her bikini, albeit she could have probably used a new one. Tiff for the first time seemed a little shy in her bikini, crossing her arms when outside of the pool, but it didn’t last long. She asked Steph, “Do you think I’ve gotten fat?” 

This comment upset Steph since she was almost 30 pounds heavier than Tiff yet and didn’t consider herself fat, but she responded, “well I can see you’ve gotten a little softer, but it looks good on you!” 

Tiff asked, “you think so? I mean isn’t fat bad?” 

“Not on all girls Hun, some of us look better big than small, and I think your one of them, but none of that matters, your still pretty skinny, especially compared to me!” 

Tiff repied “yeah, I guess so, I mean you do look very beautiful for your size, so I shouldn’t like hit the gyms or go on a diet?” 

Steph replied, “not at all Hun, enjoy your summer, eat and be lazy, you can always diet when you’re older!” 

Tiff’s stomach growled loudly and so she said, “OK, I’m starving, let’s order some pizza!” 

Steph agreed and went to order. She ordered three because she had a coupon for that deal, and wanted to see just how much pizza Tiff could eat. In the past, Tiff would eat just one piece, but stare at the box the rest of the night. The last time they had pizza Tiff ate four slices, and commented how its good thing they were out or else she’d still be eating. 

The pizza arrived, and again Steph put them on a platter so Tiff wouldn’t know it was three pizzas. Steph ate slowly, and after about two hours had only eaten four slices. Tiff however was eating like she had just spent the past week fasting, and after two hours had eaten all but three slices. Steph commented on how she was getting full and claimed she ate more than Tiff, telling Tiff she could finish the rest. Tiff didn’t need much coercing, and the last three shortly disappeared into her stomach.

Another two weeks of eating like this really showed up on her figure. This time Tiff gained a lot, adding 18 pounds to her body, putting her at 152 pounds. It wasn’t much more than her cousin, Kayla, but since she was shorter if you saw them standing next to each other you could tell Tiff was bigger. 

Steph and Rachel took Tiff to the mall to buy new clothes, she had been wearing yoga pants which were about to burst, and they figured it would be easier for her to gain weight if her clothes were loose. After Tiff found a size that fit her perfectly, Rachel and Steph would trade them for a slightly larger size, they left a few the right size of course. Tiff was about to buy a one piece to hide her pot belly and love handles, but Steph talked her in remaining in a bikini, telling her she looks better than ever and should flaunt her new figure. 

Tiff continued to dress in revealing clothes and would continue to act like she was still a skinny chick, almost not accepting the fact that she was not, but when asked admitting she gained weight. 

While Steph was happy she had plumped Tiff up to her sister’s size, she still wanted to add more. Steph’s plan was to get Tiff noticeably bigger than herself. Fat Rachel started to feel a little guilty after she noticed Tiff was still growing, and so Told Steph that she was done, that she likes watching Tiff grow, but it made her feel very guilty. 

Kayla loved how her cousin was getting fatter than herself, although she didn't know why. She poked fun at her for it, but it never made Tiff depressed. Steph was afraid this might make Tiff start to diet, so she decided to tell Kayla what she had been doing. Kayla surprised her by giggling and telling her she loved it and wanted to help, Steph told her to just make sure Tiff is always eating. 

Since Kayla was in charge of making dinner for her and her cousin almost every day, it wasn’t hard to put fattening things in front of her. She knew there was only four weeks left until school started, and she wanted her cousin to be quite the fatty when they returned, so she started adding a weight gain shake at the end of dinner every night. Of course Tiff didn't know that it was a specal shake. She just loved all the extra food, especially the shake before bed, which her cousin told her was a diet shake to help her burn the meal she just ate. 

Steph continued to keep Tiff eating, hoping to push her over 167 before the school year started. After two weeks of the added shakes, Tiff had gained another 18 pounds landing her at 170. Success for Steph was in sight, but not just yet.

Only being 3 pounds heavier it wasn’t noticeable. Tiff was still wearing her bikini and commented on how she’s grown more, saying how she feels she’s almost as big as Steph, who decided not to say she’s bigger, but made sure to tell her how she looks good and makes a better chubby girl than she ever did a thin girl. Only two weeks were left until school started. Tiff was at 170, even though she officially weighed more than Steph, it still wasn’t enough for her. 

Steph talked Tiff into having a shake in the morning too, stating that just one isn’t working maybe another will help her burn a few. After just one week of this Tiff had gone up ten pounds, landing her at 180. Steph didn’t know if Tiff really didn’t notice or if she just had extreme denial, because she still talked as if she was still in between her cousin and Steph’s weight, although she was 13 pounds heavier than Steph.

During the last weekend before school started, Tiff and Steph went to get new clothes. Steph again switched out some of Tiff’s outfits for larger sizes. Tiff was now weighing 190, still acting as though she wasn’t, talking about being on a diet even though technically she was drinking weight gain shakes, not weight loss. Steph was still continuing with her plan, even though Tiff was at 190, and looked bigger than Steph, she just wanted to keep her going, to see how big she can get Tiff to weigh, it had become a fun project for her. 

During the first day of school everyone was staring at Tiff, whispering to themselves. Tiff didn’t hear what they were saying so Steph told them they were commenting on how much hotter Tiff was looking. Some of the comments were along those lines, but a lot were insults. Of course Tiff acted just as confident as she always had and so soon the comments stopped, everyone acted as if Tiff had always been this size. Unsurprisingly though the cheerleaders made fun of her, but it wasn’t about gaining weight, they acted as if she had always been fat. 

It seemed that since Tiff acted the same as before she gained everyone else treated her as if she was always a big girl. Tiff acted as if all this didn’t bother her, but in reality it did a little. She would stand in front of her full bodied mirror, taped with photos of her old body all over it, and stare at her bare body, grabbing her new flab and jiggling it, sighing that she missed how she was but accepting that this is how she became.

Steph continued hanging out with Tiff, and continued getting her to eat. Tiff would continue talking about wanting to work out and loose the weight, get back to her old figure, but she never did more than talk. Steph by this time had stopped dosing Tiff with pills, but it seemed as if the effects were permanent. Her weight gain had slowed since school started but she still hit 200 pounds by the end of the first month. 

She still retained the majority of her hourglass figure from a frontal view, but because she ate like a pig from the side she had a huge gut. It seemed all the fat girls in her school were out to make her the fattest one there too, they would always be giving her their brownie from lunch, some days she had 5 brownies. 

Steph loved this, she started imagining Tiff, the formerly skinniest girl in the entire school, becoming the fattest girl in the school. Steph had gone from just wanting to plump Tiff up a little bit to see if she could get her fatter than anyone. Rachel was liking it to, she felt a little guilty still, but it was nice to see another girl getting close to her weight, she was the fattest girl in the school, the next biggest was 225, 30 pounds less than her. Rachel hoped that Tiff would wind up bigger than her, but the thoughts made her guilty, so she refrained from helping Steph still, even though she was rooting for her. 

By the end of the first quarter Tiff had grown to 218 pounds, there were still about 4 girls that weighed more than her. Steph noticed that her gain had slowed a lot, and thought about how she could make it stop. Then it dawned on her, she needs to get Tiff out of gym class. Even though Tiff had become pretty lethargic, she participated in gym class like she normally did, probably the thin girl in her screaming to come out. 

This was enough to cause her gain to slow down, if she got used to working out she might start it up again and maybe start losing weight. Steph had to get Tiff out of the exercise gym classes and into the lazy ones with the rest of the fat girls. Steph was related to the guy that was in charge of the classes, so she went to him and begged him to transfer Tiff into bowling class with her for her gym course. This worked out great, not only was there a lot of sitting and no running, but the snack bar at the bowling alley was always open so there was always something for Tiff to nibble on. 

At first Tiff was upset that she was moved, she was liking the workout, but once she saw Steph she was happy with it. Although this kept her from getting back into working out, the gain still went slowly. By the end of the first semester Tiff was only weighing in at 235, although this made her the second fattest girl in school, she still needed more weight. Steph decided that there wasn’t much more she could do but weight, seeing as how Tiff was still gaining, she must not have met the weight that matches her eating and exercise habits yet. 

Tiff was still talking about wanting to lose weight, but Steph kept assuring her that she looked great. Tiff continued acting like she never gained a pound. She had finally admitted she was bigger than Steph quite a while ago, but she still wouldn’t admit how big she had gotten. It was the last quarter of the school year and Steph had succeeded in getting Tiff up to 261. She didn’t look much bigger than Rachel so Steph was going to keep talking Tiff into eating. By the end of the school year Tiff was up to 285, she was quite plump, still had an hourglass figure but it wasn’t quite as noticeable. 

It was now summertime again and Steph wondered how much weight Tiff might gain before going to college. Steph had talked Tiff into getting rid of every single picture of herself that wasn’t the weight she was at, telling her it was unhealthy to cling to something that she may never be again. Because she wasn’t looking at her old skinny figure anymore Tiff soon forgot how thin she used to be. She remembered thst she was smaller but felt it must not have been as thin as she thought, especially since her best friend Steph kept telling her that she was pretty thick back then but was in denial, parading around in too tight clothes and that her true self finally came out. 

All summer Tiff still wore bikinis and miniskirts, Steph telling her it’s what she should wear, and she pretty much did everything her best friend told her to.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jun 24, 2011)

Bump to top of stack after edit


----------



## Melissa_cutebabe (Jun 24, 2011)

A nice story for a first try, keep on writing!


----------



## Splatacaster (Jun 24, 2011)

Are they cousins or sisters?


----------



## Britt Reid (Jun 24, 2011)

cousins - as originally posted they were sisters but that made one of them underage so it was changed.


----------



## gainingdane (Jun 24, 2011)

It still says a few times they are sisters 

To comment on the story, it is good but the amount she is gaining is a bit unrealistic and i would have loved if some of the other girls where gaining to.


----------



## GooberDude737 (Jun 24, 2011)

i thought a pound a day was possible for a girl who eats only salads and excersizes all day, switching imediately to barely moving and eating tons of fattening foods, but wasn't sure. and i had thought about making her friend steph gain too but decided to just keep it to the one girl so as not to get carried away. guess i can always make a part two, freshman year of college right?

also i kinda thought sisters made more sense cause it'd be easier for her friends to be over and see tiff's body, but i guess if they're close cousins? i also didn't think sisters a year apart were too odd to have, b ut i told britt just to do what she thinks makes the most sense!


----------



## Britt Reid (Jun 24, 2011)

OK. all sister references have now (hopefully) been changed.

I agree that in an ideal world sisters would make a more realistic plot line - "dense and gullible baby sister pals around with older sister's manipulative friends and they have their way." But how do you have a two year age difference between protagonists if both have to be at least 18 and in high school? Making them cousins who live together enabled all four to be 18.


----------



## GooberDude737 (Jun 24, 2011)

are you not from america? i'm not trying to argue with you, just here it's very common to have an 18 year old in 11th grade and a 19 year old in 12th grade both related. i have never heard of junior college so i'm thinking maybe overseas they have junior college instead of 9-12th grade, maybe its 9-11 and than junior college? but still, it holds together with cousins, lol, it was just my first attempt, my next one i'll just make the characters adults so theres no worry bout any of that


----------



## Mac5689 (Jun 26, 2011)

Britt Reid said:


> OK. all sister references have now (hopefully) been changed.



Nope, there is still one mention of them being sisters, in the paragraph where Kayla is said to me making them dinner.

I'm not being picky or anything but I just thought of a way the story could have been made with them being sister and the same age. One could have been a half sister or a step sister. 

However I liked the idea of them being cousins, the one thing I'd like to point out is that it should have been explained why the two cousins were living in the same place.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jun 26, 2011)

Good suggestin about explaining the relationship - its been added and the last sister reference excised.


----------



## Comeon (Jun 26, 2011)

good story, would love a part 2


----------



## Mac5689 (Jun 27, 2011)

Britt Reid said:


> Good suggestin about explaining the relationship - its been added and the last sister reference excised.



Been, Mom, and Duty have all been spelled wrong in the new addition.


----------



## bab531972 (Sep 25, 2011)

Great story! I love it! When is part two hitting the press??


----------

